# Moving to Dubai



## anoush333m (Jan 18, 2011)

Hello everyone, my wife and I and my 9 years old son will be moving to Dubai. And I will be working in Jabal Ali. I would like to know the following:

1. Where is the best family oriented nieghborhood we can live which is close to Jabal Ali.
2. What is the best private school around Jabal Ali?

I appreciate your help in this matter and wish you a wonderful year.

by the way we are not rich so we can not efford very expensive nieghborhoods.


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

anoush333m said:


> Hello everyone, my wife and I and my 9 years old son will be moving to Dubai. And I will be working in Jabal Ali. I would like to know the following:
> 
> 1. Where is the best family oriented nieghborhood we can live which is close to Jabal Ali.
> 2. What is the best private school around Jabal Ali?
> ...


Hi anoush and welcome to the forum,

Have a look at Discovery Gardens, rents are cheaps, has some green areas, and is close to a mall. 

Re. schools can't help, sorry, but have a look at the sticky 'read before you post'. Just one thing though, will your employer be paying or giving you an allowance for the school fees? They're quite hefty.


----------



## cobragb (Mar 15, 2010)

The Green Community has easy access to Jebel Ali as well.


----------



## Bigjimbo (Oct 28, 2010)

anoush333m said:


> Hello everyone, my wife and I and my 9 years old son will be moving to Dubai. And I will be working in Jabal Ali. I would like to know the following:
> 
> 1. Where is the best family oriented nieghborhood we can live which is close to Jabal Ali.
> 2. What is the best private school around Jabal Ali?
> ...


Depending on budget, Greens is possibly your best bet. If you budget can stretch a little, then consider the Palm.


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

There is an area behind ibn battuta, the gardens, that are nice enough but something is hidden towards the back  If you go behind that area, there are new villas being built back there. I do not know the name. You just have to go behind the mall off 11, and go back. You will end up in the new construction area. Have a 'friend' who lives back there and is nice. There is a security guard and you can probly get info from him. Would be even closer.


----------



## anoush333m (Jan 18, 2011)

dizzyizzy said:


> Hi anoush and welcome to the forum,
> 
> Have a look at Discovery Gardens, rents are cheaps, has some green areas, and is close to a mall.
> 
> Re. schools can't help, sorry, but have a look at the sticky 'read before you post'. Just one thing though, will your employer be paying or giving you an allowance for the school fees? They're quite hefty.



Thanks so much dizzyizzy, the company will be paying the school. (thank God) any good private school around Jabal Ali that he can attend? Thanks.


----------



## anoush333m (Jan 18, 2011)

Jynxgirl said:


> There is an area behind ibn battuta, the gardens, that are nice enough but something is hidden towards the back  If you go behind that area, there are new villas being built back there. I do not know the name. You just have to go behind the mall off 11, and go back. You will end up in the new construction area. Have a 'friend' who lives back there and is nice. There is a security guard and you can probly get info from him. Would be even closer.


Why do you hate Dubai? weather? people? thanks for your reply.


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

anoush333m said:


> Why do you hate Dubai? weather? people? thanks for your reply.


Search for stay and dubai, a thread will pop up about how long are you staying in dubai. My take on the place at 3 months, then 5 is still pretty much the same. 

Good luck. I hope you enjoy the place!


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Jynxy, would you be able to get me some basic information about this place where your friend lives? I need to move by the end of March and looking for a villa close to my area considering my little fellow now goes to school there.

Anoush, with regards to schools, there are plenty of schools in the Jebal Ali area. It depends on where you choose to live. If you find a place in the Greens (not to be confused with the Green Community), you can look at Regent International School, Dubai International Academy and Emirates International School Meadows which are all a short driving distance from the Greens. You can actually walk to Regent International from the Greens. You also have Wellington International School which is on the other side of Sheikh Zayed Road, a little expensive but one of the best schools in Dubai (so I've heard).

I would recommend you start applying in all of these schools right away because they fill up quite easily and admissions open in January for the school term beginning in September.

Some schools give first preference to local residents, such as Emirates International School Meadows and they will ask to see a copy of your rental contract when you submit your application.


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

pamela0810 said:


> Jynxy, would you be able to get me some basic information about this place where your friend lives? I need to move by the end of March and looking for a villa close to my area considering my little fellow now goes to school there.


We will talk about it when we go for sushi this week


----------



## anoush333m (Jan 18, 2011)

pamela0810 said:


> Jynxy, would you be able to get me some basic information about this place where your friend lives? I need to move by the end of March and looking for a villa close to my area considering my little fellow now goes to school there.
> 
> Anoush, with regards to schools, there are plenty of schools in the Jebal Ali area. It depends on where you choose to live. If you find a place in the Greens (not to be confused with the Green Community), you can look at Regent International School, Dubai International Academy and Emirates International School Meadows which are all a short driving distance from the Greens. You can actually walk to Regent International from the Greens. You also have Wellington International School which is on the other side of Sheikh Zayed Road, a little expensive but one of the best schools in Dubai (so I've heard).
> 
> ...




Thanks so much for your reply, I did get the Greens and Green community mixed up. Can you please let me know where exactly Greens located? is it exactly below Palm Jumeira?


----------

